# Rapid hicuping?



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

My baby Quillow, when she's scared, jumps, hisses, and goes into a ball. But sometimes, it almost looks like she has rapid hicups! I don't think she does it anyother time, I've only seen her do it while she's super scared. I just want to make sure it's nothing 'bad'. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

If you mean she is hopping around and huffing, this is a natural defense stance to them saying "back off" or "I want my space" atleast when Feral does that for me its what it means


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> If you mean she is hopping around and huffing, this is a natural defense stance to them saying "back off" or "I want my space" atleast when Feral does that for me its what it means


When she hisses, she jumps. But this is like she's sneezing, but only her body is moving.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm without seeing it I cannot be certain, still sounds like a defense thing but I could be wrong, hopefully someone else will have a more clear answer


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it kind of like a weird jerking movement? Does it a bunch of times in a row and then stops? There have been a couple of threads about this, because I remember looking it up. If it's what I'm thinking of - like a weird hiccuping (but without hiccups) little spazzing motions all in a row, then apparently it's a normal behaviour for babies... and they eventually grow out of it.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9202&p=78450&hilit=jerking#p78450

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6972&p=58416&hilit=spazzing#p58416

Is that what this sounds like? Like weird twitching?


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

moothecow said:


> Is it kind of like a weird jerking movement? Does it a bunch of times in a row and then stops? There have been a couple of threads about this, because I remember looking it up. If it's what I'm thinking of - like a weird hiccuping (but without hiccups) little spazzing motions all in a row, then apparently it's a normal behaviour for babies... and they eventually grow out of it.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9202&p=78450&hilit=jerking#p78450
> 
> ...


How you described it is exactly how it is. She's going to the vet next week, I was going to ask. But sometimes vets can't help. Sometimes hedgehog owners help more!  Thank you! By holding her when she does this isn't bad, right? I just don't want to harm her in anyway and want to make sure she has the best of health! Thanks again!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Misha also does this from time to time - but not when he's scared... just, randomly. Sometimes when settling down into a sprawl on me. He'll do 5-10 spazzes, then stops. I've held him during it and it's been just fine  (as in, he'd do this during me holding him... don't try and hold Quillow down to make her stop doing it or anything like that. If it's what I think it is, the spazzing described on those threads I linked, then it's harmless, as far as we know!)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgie Sandra did something similar when she was a baby. There was no noise but from the back it looked like she was breathing super fast and her sides would go in and out really fast then stop. She would do it before settling down to go to sleep. It lasted for a short time and she outgrew it.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you! I'm glad to know it's normal for babies and harmless for Quillow. I was just confused and didn't want her to be hurt! Thanks again!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman still does this some time as well. He'll be laying in my lap, then just starts doing this for no reason. I lift the shirt he's hiding in to see what's up, and he suddenly stops and stares at me like I've interrupted his sleep. I'm sure he just does it to screw with me.


----------

